# Ft Lauderdale



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

Help needed. The shop I was going to rent from got busy and rented the bike I thought I was going to get when I got into town Sunday.

Would any one like to loan or rent a bike to a corporate pilot from Detroit for a ride Sunday afternoon and Monday? I was hoping to get into a nice group ride. I will be out of town for a while and could use some great riding. I normally ride a 55/56 and have steel, alum, or carbon to choose from at home.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Sorry no one got back to you. I'm on the Gulf side. Many places that rent beach cruisers rent road bikes, too. Not high end, but road bikes none the less.

If you can't rent a bike in Lauderdale, at the gentlemans clubs...Solid Gold, Pure Platinum, Doll House...


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Jtompilot I work at a bike shop near the Ft. Lauderdale area. Send me a PM and I'll check availability for a rental bike.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

pumaking said:


> Jtompilot I work at a bike shop near the Ft. Lauderdale area. Send me a PM and I'll check availability for a rental bike.


Thanks, I ended up finding a rental at Big Wheel on Sunrise. I joined the group ride up A1A on Memorial Day.

WOW, Its been a long time since I hit 32mph on the flats. Lots of fun.


----------

